# O/F Woes



## Raindog (May 11, 2005)

I love the angle and bokeh of this one but it's way too soft...


----------



## mentos_007 (May 14, 2005)

well for me it's not a blooper  it is still a very good shot! and it's not so soft on my screen... the eye seems to be ok


----------

